# Abandoned boat



## -Oy- (Dec 29, 2018)

I hope you all had a good Christmas!

An old boat at Heswall on the Wirral - Merseyside. From a walk with some pals on Thursday.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 29, 2018)

At my time in life, I feel a strange bond with the old girl.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2018)

Fantastic photography. The dark clouds add greatly to the shot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2018)

Wonderful photo Oy, hope you had a good Christmas too!


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks folks


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2018)

Fantastic...!!! I love Boats especially old wrecks, and can never get a really good photo of them. That one is just brilliant!!


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks


----------

